# Coffee Shop Furniture...



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi all.

Currently researching furniture for a future coffee house. Have seen loads of contract furniture websites. But are there any that people can recommend? Or any shopfitters....


----------



## KSKaffe (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Chris,

What kind of furniture you're looking for? I found that antique markets/shops and second hand retailers are a good bet. It'll give your shop personality and there are always bargains to be had. ALso, I am selling my cafe set upo at the moment including a design hand made counter approx. 2m x 2m with a curved glass vitrin for display, fridge, two stainless steel tables... don't know if these are of any interest to you.

Cheers,

Kiira


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for the reply....Looking for something modern really. so many websites selling this stuff...just dont know where to start


----------



## Jackverson (Jul 18, 2014)

Hey Guys me Jack.Well there are many websites for online purchasing modern furniture's.Urbana Interiors offers top quality design furniture at really reasonable prices.Most of furniture are modern classic replications but we also offer contemporary furniture and home and office furniture.Thanks!!


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Try 'warings' they do some really good stuff at affordable prices.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If you indicated where your new coffeeshop will be located ( London, Stornoway, Paris, Istanbul) ?????


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Err your replying to a spammer!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Jack's a spammer, don't think the op was....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Very old post though!


----------

